# What does a bullet do



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

When a bullet leaves the barrel, does it drop slightly then raise, or does it just start to raise. A buddy of mine asked me that, said him and some people are debating it. One side says the bullet drops a little 20-30 yards out then starts to rise. The other side says it starts to rise as soon as it leaves.

I told my buddy I knew some people who could probably help him. I know it should have been posted in another part of the forum but this part seems a little busier and I would like a quick answer. Thanks for any help in advance.......Take Care


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

From what I understood with all my reading at the bait and ammo shop I worked at, the bullet rises out of the barrel, than falls as it covers the distance.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Contrary to what you may have heard or read. From the very second the bullet exits the barrell it is dropping. It may not seem this way but it is true.the angle at which teh barrel is lying causes this allusion. But thosare the facts. I'm sure someone on here will disagree. But that is what a forum is for. Glad I could help


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Actually I disagree with that, I believe the bullet rises as it moves.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

beleive what you want to. A bullet starts to drop the very instant it exits teh barrell.http://www.loadammo.com/Topics/October01.htm see for yourself


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

sorry about that you will have to highlight the link, right click, select copy,go to your bar at the top, right click and select paste


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I agree with nightlite18 -

Long Answer: Gravity is acting immediately on your bullet as soon as it leaves the gun so technically it is dropping from go. The bullet only rises above the line of site as a result of the angle it is fired from the gun - as gravity acts on it, it drops below the line of site. As the bullet slows with distance gravity has more time to act on it thus the reason for a more rapid drop off as yardage increases (ie. the drop over the 1st 100 yards is much less than the drop from say 400 to 500 yards).

Short Answer: If you shoot a basket ball it never drops then rises same with bullet


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

what about an airplane then, gravity has effect on it but it will rise.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Okay nitelite I went to the website and it makes sense. Thanks....


----------



## BigDuck (Sep 16, 2002)

Everybody is right in a certain sense. The bullet does begin falling immediately from the direct alingment axis of thebarrel. However, if your rifle is dead on at 200 yds, the barrel has to aim upwards to compensate for the drop due to gravity to make it hit the bullseye at 200. For example, A scope is normally about 1.5" above the bore. So you start out at -1.5 then at 100yds you may be at +1.0" and be 0" (dead on) at 200. Then, at 300 you may be -2" and -3.5" at 300yds. This can be seen in some ballistics books like I have from Hornady.

I hope this helps :sniper: :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A bullet would have to defy the laws of physics to rise after exiting the barrel. The ballistic charts that show bullets rising are showing it in relation to your line of sight through the scope, and exaggerated a couple hundred times or it wouldn't show on a small chart.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

On longer range shots, you obviously aim you rifle at an upward angle to compensate for the gravity effect. The longer the shot, the higher you raise the barrel. On a long shot such as 300 yards, your barrel is at an elevated angle so your bullet is "rising" from ground level at the start to compensate for the gravity and distance. However, the instant the bullet leaves the barrel it is dropping from the original angle it started from. The bullet is always dropping because of gravity.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> what about an airplane then, gravity has effect on it but it will rise


Get in one, turn the engines off and let us know if you rise...


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Get in one, turn the engines off and let us know if you rise...


 :toofunny:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Alright I was going to try to come back with some B.S, but I get the point. Thanks guys....


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Gohon said:


> > what about an airplane then, gravity has effect on it but it will rise
> 
> 
> Get in one, turn the engines off and let us know if you rise...


I take it this is after take-off???... or Before??? the latter ya wont go anywhere... the first mentioned... you'll glide some but stall it and it will get ugly! :lol:


----------

